# Cuddles had a DNA test.



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I got Cuddles from breeders that seemed really questionable. Before she became mine, she was never even allowed on grass, and they never actually gave me any papers with her. Despite where she came from, I fell in love with her and felt like she was meant to be with me.

Since she didn't come with papers, I always questioned whether she was 100% Chihuahua. I thought about getting a DNA test to see, and even though it seemed a little bit expensive I thought it was worth it. The results came in today, and this is what she is:

http://rv.wisdompanel.com/staticresources/images/50794/61/5079461//certificate.png


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like she's a Chihuahua.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing in there BUT chihuahua!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow! Chihuahua all the way!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*I guess that is it then --no exotic surprises there.*


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

:love7:Ay Chihuahua!  Looks like you have yourself an official, bona fide, 100% all natural Chihuahua! ccasion7: :cheer:


----------



## michimom (Oct 5, 2015)

Where did you go to get the DNA test from? We are debating on doing similar with our Chihuahua and another dog we have.


----------



## michimom (Oct 5, 2015)

Dorothy's mom- is your Dorothy all Chihuahua or is she a mix?

The length of my girl makes me think she is mixed with something. She looks a lot like your Dorothy.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

michimom said:


> Dorothy's mom- is your Dorothy all Chihuahua or is she a mix?
> 
> The length of my girl makes me think she is mixed with something. She looks a lot like your Dorothy.


As far as I know Dorothy is a pure bred. Now, that being said, she is a rescue so no one could totally be certain. In that picture she does look long but she's not really. She is also only just a few ounces under 6 pounds and has all the other Chihuahua attributes to a 'T". I'm pretty sure she's purebred. 

Here is a better pic of her:


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

michimom said:


> Where did you go to get the DNA test from? We are debating on doing similar with our Chihuahua and another dog we have.


I bought it from Chewy.com. I bought the Wisdom Panel 2.5 test, but apparently they must've stopped selling it on there. They do have the Wisdom Panel 3.0 test. It's a little more expensive, but not by much.

https://www.chewy.com/wisdom-panel-30-breed-identification/dp/127224

They also sell the Wisdom Panel 4.0 on their website, which is the newest version.

Wisdom Panel® 4.0 | Wisdom Panel


----------

